# how long till it's no good



## Shibumi (Dec 12, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried to save the alcohol solution with the diluted thc? I'm wondering what the shelf life would be of such a product. 

Does thc degenerate while in the alcohol?

For someone not interested in instant gratification to getting stoned, this may be a good way to reuse the alcohol and store your herb. Sure would be stealth.


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 17, 2006)

In a chemistry lab almost all organic compounds break down when improperly stored. by keeping it suspended in a solvent without a stabilizing agent of some sort it will begin to break down rather quickly. I can not even speculate on which stabilizing agent to use for THC. I can tell you that it would last longer in oil form kept in the dark, maybe even in the freezer, I dont know about the last part, does anybody else have any information/speculation on freezing Hash Oil to preserve it?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 17, 2006)

Prometheus said:
			
		

> does anybody else have any information/speculation on freezing Hash Oil to preserve it?


Yes, studies have been done on that. Freezing thc makes it degrade even faster than not freezing.

Storing MJ oil in it's oil form, in a dark colored glass container in a cool, dark area is the way to preserve it as long as possible.

Back in the old days, it was made into a product called "Laudlum" and used as a generic cure all. This was sometimes a solution containing many weird things like really cheap booze, castor oil, syrup, as well as whatever a "Snake Oil" seller would think his customers would buy. The stuff sold real well. Everyone it seems, has wanted to get high for a long, long time.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 17, 2006)

done


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 17, 2006)

StinkBud said:
			
		

> QFT. Stoney, you ever see that discovery 'how's it made' on flash frozen foods? They say that it sustains 98% of the nutrients. Wonder if that'd work for thc?


I don't know what QFT means. Too many abbreviations these days for me!

Here's and excerpt from a study on something close to what you've asked. The results show that it is possible to put thc into an inhaler, but it doesn't discuss the life span of the contents.

For the entire article, CLICK HERE

*Dissertation Title*

Spray freeze drying to produce a stable
&#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol containing inulinbased
solid dispersion powder suitable for
inhalation

Department of Pharmaceutical Technology and Biopharmacy, Groningen
University Institute for Drug Exploration (GUIDE), Groningen, The Netherlands
Published in Eur. J. of Pharm. Sci., 2005, 26(2), 231-240

*Abstract*

The purpose of this study is to investigate whether spray freeze drying produces an
inhalable solid dispersion powder in which &#916;9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) is
stabilised. Solutions of THC and inulin in a mixture of tertiary butanol (TBA) and
water were spray freeze dried. Drug loads varied from 4 to 30 wt-%. Various
powder characteristics of the materials were determined. Stability of THC was
determined and compared with freeze dried material. The powders, dispersed with
an inhaler based on air classifier technology, were subjected to laser diffraction
analysis and cascade impactor analysis. Highly porous particles having large
specific surface areas (about 90 m2/g) were produced. At high drug loads, THC was
more effectively stabilised by spray freeze drying than by freeze drying. Higher
cooling rates during spray freeze drying result in improved incorporation. Fine
particle fractions of up to 50% were generated indicating suitability for inhalation.
It was concluded that spray freeze drying from a water-TBA mixture is a suitable
process to include lipophilic drugs (THC) in inulin glass matrices. High cooling
rates during the freezing process result in effective stabilization of THC. The
powders can be dispersed into aerosols with a particle size appropriate for
inhalation.


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 17, 2006)

done


----------

